# Insurance rant - £1000 excess !



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Quick rant...

I'm 21 with 3 years NCB and I'm still being quoted £1083 a year on a 1.6 RenaultSport Twingo with a HUGE £1000 excess ARGH!

2005 RenaultSport Megane 225 cup is £1600 a year with £1000 excess.

Isn't the whole point of having insurance to avoid high repair costs? yet I will have to pay the first THOUSAND what the hell is that all about!

Daylight robbery rant over.

Barry.

EDIT

Oh and just to mention that would be a lot higher but those quotes are with my brother with 10 years NCB on my insurance to bring it down.


----------



## jip (May 4, 2011)

its because of your age and experience combined with that car choice unfortunately 

is a very nice car choice though :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow £1000 seems massively high, my excess is only £500 or £600 and I'm only 20.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

jip said:


> its because of your age and experience combined with that car choice unfortunately
> 
> is a very nice car choice though :thumb:


I know, its stupid though when I was 17 (and a little silly) I had banger cars and ragged the tyre's off them but I look after my new Megane and I'm incredibly careful with it and would be even worse when I get my RenaultSport.

Funny you can lose your job for being racist, sexist and all other kinds of things but so many times in my life I've been discriminated against because of my age not just with insurance, in my job and in life to.

back when I first got the Megane I have now it was only 2 years old and I had a skin head and if I left the house after dark I could guarantee I would be getting pulled over by the police for a "routine stop" and give my papers a good going over.

Barry.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Wow £1000 seems massively high, my excess is only £500 or £600 and I'm only 20.


with the company I'm with now the excess is only £250 but there no longer offering my the cheapest quotes catch 21, Pay the extra insurance or risk having to fork out an additional 1k in the event of an accident.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy Shoot!!!!!! Crickey in all my years ive never had any more than a £200 excess.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

BAXRY said:


> with the company I'm with now the excess is only £250 but there no longer offering my the cheapest quotes catch 21, Pay the extra insurance or risk having to fork out an additional 1k in the event of an accident.


Who's your insurance with mate?


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

DasArab said:


> Holy Shoot!!!!!! Crickey in all my years ive never had any more than a £200 excess.


I think 1k a year for the insurance on a 1.6 is bad enough never mind bloody 1k excess to! seriously stupid.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Is that compulsory excess?

I higher my voluntary excess until it dosen't take that much off my premium if you know what I mean.

For example, if I higher my excess by £250 and it takes that amount off my premium then I'll go for it, then maybe I higher it another £250 it only take £50 then I leave it at that. If I have to claim then I pay what I saved, if I don't then it's money in my pocket and not Bell's.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Who's your insurance with mate?


Quinn Direct at the moment there great if I'm honest, a biker went into me on a roundabout last year, it was a dual carriage way with both lanes able to go straight on at the roundabout and the biker thought I was turning right so he gunned it out from behind a taxi in the left lane thinking he was in the GP but by the time he realised I wasn't turning right it was to late and he plowed into the rear left and reverse broadsided me. The  was going to take off as well but he must have thought I had enough time to see his reg because he stopped 700m or so down the road.

But long story short they got me off and I kept my NCB and everything even though they dropped the claim because they weren't getting anywhere.

I would like to stay with them but like I said there no longer the cheapest by about £300


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> Is that compulsory excess?
> 
> I higher my voluntary excess until it dosen't take that much off my premium if you know what I mean.
> 
> For example, if I higher my excess by £250 and it takes that amount off my premium then I'll go for it, then maybe I higher it another £250 it only take £50 then I leave it at that. If I have to claim then I pay what I saved, if I don't then it's money in my pocket and not Bell's.


Yeah I know what you mean but in confused.com you put in what excess you want to pay but if a company can offer you a good price at there excess it will give you that quote as well. Basically it will be there minimum excess they can accept me at and the top 3 had 1k excess and by the 4th quote it was up to £2500 [insert eye rolly face here]


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Admiral always seem to be the cheapest for me especially with the multi-car discount.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Admiral always seem to be the cheapest for me especially with the multi-car discount.


Admiral was the cheapest for me but it was 1k excess :lol:

Is that your 3 series in your DP how much a year do you pay for that and what engine is it?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

21 1year ncb. £650 with £250 excess on my 133. Not sure why it varies so much as others have said its expensive over on 133.net have you gone direct to places like admiral?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

BAXRY said:


> Admiral was the cheapest for me but it was 1k excess :lol:
> 
> Is that your 3 series in your DP how much a year do you pay for that and what engine is it?


Indeed it is mate and it's a 320ci. Paid £2200 when I was 19 and that runs out this July. I've checked on renewal quotes and the cheapest is £1400 but that's without the multi-car discount.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm with Bell which is Admiral and 21 and my excess isn't £1k 

Try putting an experienced female on aswell and that's parked on the street not driveway or garage as it's cheaper.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> 21 1year ncb. £650 with £250 excess on my 133. Not sure why it varies so much as others have said its expensive over on 133.net have you gone direct to places like admiral?


No I haven't not yet I was just doing a few checks to see what is realistic for me to buy because I think a 225 is still out of my reach.

Who are you with to get a £650 quote!



Ben_ZS said:


> I'm with Bell which is Admiral and 21 and my excess isn't £1k
> 
> Try putting an experienced female on aswell and that's parked on the street not driveway or garage as it's cheaper.


I would put my lass on but were never speaking to each other long enough for me to ask these days! lol Would it really make a difference to my quote to keep it on the street not the drive?



DMH-01 said:


> Indeed it is mate and it's a 320ci. Paid £2200 when I was 19 and that runs out this July. I've checked on renewal quotes and the cheapest is £1400 but that's without the multi-car discount.


OUCH I was paying £2460 or something for my 1.4 Megane when I was 19 I bet your pleased with the drop to £1400 thats that mine was last year... If I had of known I could have had a 3 series for the same money I would have binned the Megane ages ago haha


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

BAXRY said:


> OUCH I was paying £2460 or something for my 1.4 Megane when I was 19 I bet your pleased with the drop to £1400 thats that mine was last year... If I had of known I could have had a 3 series for the same money I would have binned the Megane ages ago haha


Yeah I was amazed that it had gone down that much, if anything I thought it was going to go up. That was pretty much the situation I was in as I was paying £1700 on a 1.2 Clio so thought might aswell get something decent for slightly increased insurance.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> I'm with Bell which is Admiral and 21 and my excess isn't £1k
> 
> Try putting an experienced female on aswell and that's parked on the street not driveway or garage as it's cheaper.





DMH-01 said:


> Indeed it is mate and it's a 320ci. Paid £2200 when I was 19 and that runs out this July. I've checked on renewal quotes and the cheapest is £1400 but that's without the multi-car discount.





DMH-01 said:


> Yeah I was amazed that it had gone down that much, if anything I thought it was going to go up. That was pretty much the situation I was in as I was paying £1700 on a 1.2 Clio so thought might aswell get something decent for slightly increased insurance.


Exactly what I did but I originally went a little silly and bought a 225 and then had to sell 6 month later because it was costing me 400 a month insurance haha straight swapped it at Renault for a younger 1.4 with only 7k on the clock and I was other the moon again


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

when i was 18 i had a vectra vxr, had my licence 4 months, first car.. £4500 a year in insurance 

new car is much cheaper.. but much slower lol. £1100 a year with royalsunalliance.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> when i was 18 i had a vectra vxr, had my licence 4 months, first car.. £4500 a year in insurance
> 
> new car is much cheaper.. but much slower lol. £1100 a year with royalsunalliance.


£4500 ain't too bad for a new driver with a VXR. My mate pays £4200 - £4400 for a 1.2 Clio :doublesho


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have to say.

My first car was a 1000cc mini, My second a 1.4 Astra. 

The mini cost me £1000 per year to insure in 1997. The Astra in 1999 was £640.

I have to say, the equivalent car to your Megane in 1997 would have been what, the Astra MkIII GSI, Escort RST?

I would have been paying a lot more than what you are for one of those back then.

It's been relatively easy for everyone in the last few years. It's all come crashing back to reality. I'm afraid, we are just going to have to get used to it.

Or, make better choices.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> when i was 18 i had a vectra vxr, had my licence 4 months, first car.. £4500 a year in insurance
> 
> new car is much cheaper.. but much slower lol. £1100 a year with royalsunalliance.


thats not bad! its a V8 in a Vectra VXR isn't it?

Its scary to think if I didn't have to pay insurance I could have bought my car 3 times by now


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> I have to say, the equivalent car to your Megane in 1997 would have been what, the Astra MkIII GSI, Escort RST?


My RenaultSport Megane maybe but I have a 1.4 now and I was paying £2500 when I was 19 bad times.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> £4500 ain't too bad for a new driver with a VXR. My mate pays £4200 - £4400 for a 1.2 Clio :doublesho


Maybe its the area. And my dad as second driver with 30 years of driving to his name. 
Looking at that its not so bad

When I got the QQ I wanted a scirocco R or BMW 320i coupe both new were in the 7k a year bracket for me at 21 with 3 years no claims though


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

BAXRY said:


> thats not bad! its a V8 in a Vectra VXR isn't it?
> 
> Its scary to think if I didn't have to pay insurance I could have bought my car 3 times by now


2.8Turbo v6 mate


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> 2.8Turbo v6 mate


Nice !


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

BAXRY said:


> Nice !


Lol it was until I seen the black Audi s5 that had raced me down the bypass put blue flashing lights on.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> Lol it was until I seen the black Audi s5 that had raced me down the bypass put blue flashing lights on.


haha same sort of thing happened to me in my 225.

Couple boy racers in a Corsa VXR had the road blocked off at 2 in the morning because they were chatting up some tramps so I said to my mate "watch this I'll show him right up here" so I did a burn out from behind his car around the crossing island on the wrong side of the road and half way up the street leaving him in a cloud of smoke the next thing I know he blasts past me so i floored it and he didn't stand a chance I over took him and flew up a long road which was adjacent to a big field next to the beach and I just backed off I had proven my point and he screamed past me again.

Next thing I know there was a pair of headlights sitting up my rear end, there was no way it was keeping up with us I was doing 120 on the straight before I dropped back down to 50, so it must have been sitting on the grass with tall the lights off the black volvo sticks its blue lights on and flys past me and pulls the Corsa about a mile and a bit down the road and I just casually rolled past haha.

I was lucky I backed on when I did because he wanted to pull me but mustn't have had the camera out, either that or he was trying to make me speed again by sitting up my ass.

Lucky me.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Lucky boy. 
I got a warning. No charge. Also very lucky. :thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> Lucky boy.
> I got a warning. No charge. Also very lucky. :thumb:


When I first got my 225 I got caught doing 110 in a 30 at 5 in the morning, I gave him all the pleases and thank yous and managed to get off with 3 points haha.

This all makes me sound a lot worse than what I am... no wonder my insurance is so high lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: I've only been stopped that once. And yes points really affect young drivers+sport car insurance


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: I've only been stopped that once. And yes points really affect young drivers+sport car insurance


Not on my licence no more though 

Thing is I wouldn't class a Twingo as a sports car (even though it has RenaultSport in the title) you cant really class a 1.6 as sporty, its just not as boring as a 1.2 :lol:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds about right, but even when I was 21 and just got my 197 I only paid £750 excess that's all it would let me go up to.

My excess is now £450 and insurance £370 now im 23


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Matt197 said:


> Sounds about right, but even when I was 21 and just got my 197 I only paid £750 excess that's all it would let me go up to.
> 
> My excess is now £450 and insurance £370 now im 23


Very jealous... You pay less than what I do for my 1.4 and I'm only a year younger than you (22 in October)


----------



## garytc78 (Jan 6, 2010)

BAXRY said:


> When I first got my 225 I got caught doing 110 in a 30 at 5 in the morning, I gave him all the pleases and thank yous and managed to get off with 3 points haha.
> 
> This all makes me sound a lot worse than what I am... no wonder my insurance is so high lol


You know its people like you that put my insurance up you do not deserve a license to ride a push bike let alone a car. 
I just hope that when you do kill yourself you don't take anybody else with you. 
At what point do you think doing 110 in a 30 is right I mean ffs I wouldn't even do that on a motorway.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Have to admit that moaning about paying high insurance and that telling a story like that isn't the way to get people on your side. 

I'm 20, got a 1.6 tdci ZS fiesta, and pay what I class as high insurance just becuase i've got a dick, and classed as a boy racer - No i'm not, i'm very far from it. I've noticed the last few weeks that I always have people sitting on my bumper - too close, and looking very annoyed, but i'm doing the speed limit. Figure that out. I've also got a low car with hard suspension, which i'll be honest would be naff if I wanted to thrash about everywhere.

But I do want to get a 197, which is silly high insurance becuase it's a sporty car, and i'm young, and again i've got a dick, so that must mean a boy racer statistically. So if I get one I'll have to pay the high insurance so the insurance companies can cover drivers that think it's right and safe to race and ... well just being a ***.

So jsut think your paying high insurance, or have a big excess to cover stupid pathetic dicks, that treat the road like a track.

ffs.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

You pay a lot for your insurance because statistically people your age with fast cars have a lot of accidents so you're classed as a high risk.

That sort of excess on the quote is either their way of politely hinting that they don't really want the business, or it's their way of saying that they don't really want to help you repair your car if you have an minor accident, but they will be left having to deal with a big payout to the third parties involved.

Your tales of doing 110 in a 30 don't exactly help your case that you're a responsible driver who deserves to pay less.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am 22,5 years NCB and I can insure a Legacy Spec B group 16 fully comp for £620.


----------

